#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Διευκρίνιση για το Άρθρο 17

## Nikol_geo

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν επιτρέπεται η οικοδόμηση cours anglaise μέσα στο Δ ή δ.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι εφόσον δεν αναφέρονται ρητά στην §4 του άρθρου 17, απαγορεύονται.

Από την άλλη ούτε μικροί τοίχοι αντιστήριξης ή δαπεδοστρώσεις αναφέρονται, κατασκευές που είναι μέρος της διαμόρφωσης του εδάφους. 

Άρα κι αυτές απαγορεύονται;

Κατά τη γνώμη μου όχι, δεν απαγορεύονται.

Κατασκευές και εργασίες διαμόρφωσης εδάφους που αναφέρονται στην παραπάνω §3, επιτρέπονται και εντός Δ/δ.

----------

Nikol_geo

----------


## Nikol_geo

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας

----------

